# Dryer vent under a window?



## creekprincess (Jan 11, 2008)

The house we are renting is a 2 story home with a full concrete basement. The basement has windows up high on the wall.

The dryer vent goes out a window on the back of the house, however just above it are 2 living-room windows. Will i be able to open these windows in the spring/summer? or will it cause harmful breathing air in the house?


----------



## chel (Jul 24, 2004)

i wouldn't go as far as harmful. but it will be an issue (only when drying).

can you see the air coming out now? my vent is by my kitchen window onto the patio and i have a huge steam cloud when the dryer runs. i know i won't be able to run the dryer when people are out there in the summer.

just saw this mentioned on a home improvement show.


----------



## creekprincess (Jan 11, 2008)

I can see the air when it is drying...I see it "pooling" in the closed window, which I why i figured it would not be safe. I guess I'll just have to close the windows when drying during the nice weather. Thanks for your reply

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *chel*
> 
> i wouldn't go as far as harmful. but it will be an issue (only when drying).
> 
> ...


----------



## madcap150 (Jan 11, 2008)

Are you open to hanging your laundry out in the nice weather instead of using the dryer? That's what we do for most things in the summer, which means that although we have a similar dryer-vent setup we don't have to worry about it.


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

Im not sure why I understand why breathing dryer exhaust is anything to be concerned about. We have a kit that keeps our dryer exhaust in the house on purpose, with the intention of saving as much of the heat as we can. It does leave condensation, but its really not that big of a deal compared to how much heat it procudes.


----------



## Kreeblim (Dec 19, 2009)

Quote:


> Originally Posted by *Adaline'sMama*
> 
> Im not sure why I understand why breathing dryer exhaust is anything to be concerned about. We have a kit that keeps our dryer exhaust in the house on purpose, with the intention of saving as much of the heat as we can. It does leave condensation, but its really not that big of a deal compared to how much heat it procudes.


That depends on whether the dryer is gas or electric. Gas dryers vent some excess fumes with the wet air. It's not terribly dangerous when mixed with outdoor air, but when trapped inside with closed windows it could cause a problem.

With electric dryers, you can vent inside as long you you realize the air can contain over a gallon of water per load and make sure you deal with the moisture.


----------



## Adaline'sMama (Apr 16, 2010)

Thanks for the info. My dryer is electric, and we actually heat with wood, so the moisture is very appreciated.


----------



## Kreeblim (Dec 19, 2009)

Yeah, I know a few people around here that do it in the winter because the air is so super dry indoors. We have gas though


----------

